# Positioning Of Wobble Saw On Spindle Shaft.



## pollys13 (25 Sep 2018)

From what I understand, a block should be placed as low on the spindle shaft as possible. In order to avoid excessive vibration, strain on parts of machine etc.

In the photo the spindle is raised up to its maximum height and the wobble saw fitted. The saw is then only just above the table.

The only way I can see to raise it up, to an adjustable working height is to place spacers underneath, but then one isn't meant to do that?
Uum, please clarify?
Cheers.


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Sep 2018)

Could you possibly get a few mm skimmed off the table ? Lol. Put spacers underneath if necessary, just not best practice to have it high if you've enough adjustment to have it lower. I think you need a spindle moulding refresher course again tbh.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mbartlett99 (25 Sep 2018)

Its nothing specific to spindle moulders but just a good practice for any mechanical device - place the rotating mass (a block in your case but the wheel of your car will do too) as close to the supporting bearing as you can. Run out is minimized and less strain on the bearing,

The bearing won't be instantly damaged - I'm sure its designed to handle it - but is just a bit kinder to the machine and that adds up over the years. Your wobble saw has so little mass that I wouldn't bother to think twice about it. A 300mm tenoning disc is a slightly different matter.


----------



## Jacob (25 Sep 2018)

As above
Just put it as high as you need to.
It's a balanced lightweight bit of kit to start with so it won't be a problem.
It only really matters if are doing the old fashioned thing of using un-balanced cutters on a lightish machine.
Wobble saw - use all guards and _push sticks _- you can't see the teeth when it's spinning and it will take a big bite!


----------



## custard (25 Sep 2018)

I don't use a wobble saw but I regularly use grooving blades on a spindle moulder for cutting kerfs or tenons. I wouldn't worry too much about where you place the blade. As you can see in this example it's about half way up the shaft to allow plenty of up and down adjustment.


----------



## pollys13 (25 Sep 2018)

OK lot clearer, thanks all.


----------



## Trevanion (25 Sep 2018)

Not to sound offensive but I agree with Coley in that you would benefit from a refresher course, as the spindle moulder is a very serious piece of kit and a dangerous one if you don't really know all the basics of the machine. I know people locally that have had very serious accidents with the machines who had been running them for many years professionally.

I know both Peter Sefton and Axminster offer good courses for the spindle moulder if you want hands-on education. Or at very least you could watch a couple videos on spindle moulding(There aren't many but there's some). Someone lately has put Roy Sutton's "Spindle moulders for complete beginners" on youtube and it's a very good watch even if you are quite experienced with a spindle moulder, I've used spindle moulders daily for years now and even I picked up a couple of tricks from the video.

[youtube]4n6yTHMBX54[/youtube]


----------



## pollys13 (25 Sep 2018)

Hi Trevanion and thanks for chipping in, sorry 
I went on Peter Seftons spindle moulder course and most of it is still fresh in my mind.
Roy Suttons spindle DVD and his safe machining one I have both. Also Wood Machining , " A complete guide to effective and safe working practices by Nigel Voisey, Machine Woodworking by Nick Rudkin, Huddersfield Technical College. Both of these publications have quite comprehensive sections on the spindle moulder. The Spindle Moulder Handbook the new and older edition.Though none of these resources, cover the tilting spindle etc.
I have a 1hp massive brute of a power feed, almost as big as the moulder, well not quite.
Cheers again.


----------

